# HD 6950 alternativ Kühler



## compuchaos (3. April 2011)

*HD 6950 alternativ Kühler*

Hallo Pc`ler,

habe vor mir eine dieser beiden Grakas zu kaufen ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 2048MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CQ80-S0UAY0BZ)
oder Sapphire Radeon HD 6950, 2048MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, full retail (11188-00-40R) Voraussetzung, geringe Lautstärke.

Meine Frage wäre, sollten sie zu laut sein kann ich diesen Accelero extrem + oder diesen Accelero 5870/90 verbauen da es ja keine Karten im Reverenzdesign sind.
Die Anleitungen hierfür hab ich mir in diversen Foren bereits durchgelesen. Platz im Gehäuse ist auch vorhanden (Cosmos S). Es soll auch nicht übertaktet oder
geflasht werden.

gruß cc


----------



## Ossiracer (3. April 2011)

*AW: HD 6950 alternativ Kühler*

Auf die Asus kannst du höwa keinen Alternativkühler verwenden, da sie nicht dem Referenzdesign entspricht.
Die Sapphire macht da keine Probleme.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. April 2011)

*AW: HD 6950 alternativ Kühler*

Wenn du eine geringe Lautstärke haben willst, dann nimm dei Asus DCII ohne Tauschkühler!


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. April 2011)

*AW: HD 6950 alternativ Kühler*

Auf eine 6950/70 kannst du den Accelero Xtreme 5870 montieren, für die Spannungswandler brauchst du dazu aber noch das VR001-Kit, es sei denn du hast die technischen Möglichkeiten um den beiliegenden Kühlkörper zurechtzusägen/schleifen/dremeln.
Wenn du aber eh den Kühler wechseln willst, dann nimm doch das billigste Referenzdesign statt ein teureres Custommodell. Abgesehen davon ist die Asus 6950 DCII auch so schon leise... Natürlich gehts mit dem Accelero Xtreme noch leiser 

Hier ist ein HT4U-Test der Lautstärke der 6950 DCII.


----------



## Andreas Winter (3. April 2011)

*AW: HD 6950 alternativ Kühler*

Hallo!

Habe mir neulich die von Dir beschriebene Sapphire-Karte geholt und darauf den Arctic Accelero Xtreme plus (ca. 44 Euro) inklusive VR001-Kit (ca. 6 Euro) montiert. Funktioniert problemlos und ist unhörbar. Für Übertakter und Silentfreaks optimal. Allerdings ist die Länge der Karte dann mit etwa 32 cm recht ausladend, was bei Deinem Gehäuse allerdings kein Problem darstellen dürfte.

Für Normalanwender ist der Standardkühler vollkommen ausreichend und auch unter Last leise genug.


----------



## compuchaos (3. April 2011)

*AW: HD 6950 alternativ Kühler*

Ging ja schnell,

danke für die Tipps, werd mir dann mal die Sapphire holen und wenns trotzdem zu laut ist den AC Extrem+ verbauen. Der AC 5870 wär vom handwerklichen her meinerseits auch kein problem.

Ist diese mitgelieferte Lüftereinheit des AC Extrem qualitativ gut, oder besteht die Möglichkeit wie bei meinem AC S1 Rev.2 den ich auf meiner ATI 4870 verbaut habe, mit anderen Lüftern
z.B 2 x 120mm zu bestücken. Hab dieses Teil leider noch nie in natura gesehen, wo ich wohne gibts leider keinen gut bestückten PC-Laden um die Teile mal in Augenschein zu nehmen.

gruß cc


----------



## elohim (3. April 2011)

*AW: HD 6950 alternativ Kühler*

Wenn du gerne einen Kühler hättest bei dem man die Lüfter wechseln kann, würdeich zum Thermalright Shaman greifen, der ist ohnehin etwas besser als der Xtreme+.


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. April 2011)

*AW: HD 6950 alternativ Kühler*



compuchaos schrieb:


> Ist diese mitgelieferte Lüftereinheit des AC Extrem qualitativ gut, oder besteht die Möglichkeit wie bei meinem AC S1 Rev.2 den ich auf meiner ATI 4870 verbaut habe, mit anderen Lüftern z.B 2 x 120mm zu bestücken.


 
Man kann die Plastikabdeckung mit den drei Lüftern drin abnehmen, um andere Lüfter draufzusetzen wäre dann Basteln angesagt. 
Allerdings sind die verbauten Lüfter schon sehr gut.


----------

